# kona coiler dee lux ? fork



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

just got this frame 2004 (still good ) put all me stuff on it fromm old bike 
sram, raceface, jucy's lookin good but need new forks (gettin braver) got the marzocchi mz race on now ?? WHAT DO I GET ???? 66 ,88, other ,and would a triple be a bad idea ? ride;;/ freeride / dh / bigish drop-offs/:madman:


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

Go with a 66


----------



## Sean555 (Mar 8, 2007)

If you look at wheelworld .com their is an 07 66 on sale that will work great on that bike.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

an 88 sounds pretty awesome, who makes that? 

that said, i wouldn't go with a DC fork, it'll be to much.


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

thanks for the link ,over in uk though p&p would be a pain , but u recon 66 ok , no benifit havein the triple ?


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

William42 said:


> an 88 sounds pretty awesome, who makes that .


 i ment the marzocchi 888


----------



## jawdrop on hardtail (Dec 6, 2007)

copey said:


> thanks for the link ,over in uk though p&p would be a pain , but u recon 66 ok , no benifit havein the triple ?


Unless you have an amazing deal on the triple, I'd recommend the 66 and 888 above it.


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

jawdrop on hardtail said:


> Unless you have an amazing deal on the triple, I'd recommend the 66 and 888 above it.


cheers thanks again emailed wheelworld to see how much post would be ,


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

if your in the uk go to www.chainreactioncycles.com they had some amazing deals on 66 and a 888 would be to much for that frame the most you want is a 66 rc2x 150mm version.


----------



## The Orange Prophet (Oct 4, 2006)

Last time I looked Winstanley's also had som great looking deals on 66's


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a Rockshox Domain 318 on mine.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

hey man ive got an 04 coiler too, ive had a RS pike on there, veryu nice feeling, a marz super t, which is on there now, which i like a lot, but im picking up a 66sl or rc2x today. im pretty hyped, you want me to post pictures as it sits now......oh yeah the dhx 5.0 is goign to be mine today tooo!!! today is going to kick ass!!!!!


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

My 04 felt pretty balanced with a Pike.


























If you mean Drop-Off Triple... I'd avoid it. The 888 will probably slack the frame out too much. A 66 or a Domain would be alright for it.


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

the 888 would probally really rake out your front end


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

yeah my vote is for a 66, or a pike, or a less travel DC fork, which is the case with my super t. i dont have the pics on this computer(work) ill post emm up when i get home in about an hour, ill show you the one with the super t on it, if you look in the DH/FR bikes thread, someones got a 888 on a coiler.


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

considering a domain 318 for mine.


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

cheer's looks like 66's it is then , that's what i was lookin at , considered the triple cause mates just got secialized enduro ,(got triple) carnt let him out do me ,. thanks


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

ta always shopin at CRC thats what got me lookin


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

lax30 said:


> hey man ive got an 04 coiler too, ive had a RS pike on there, veryu nice feeling, a marz super t, which is on there now, which i like a lot, but im picking up a 66sl or rc2x today. im pretty hyped, you want me to post pictures as it sits now......oh yeah the dhx 5.0 is goign to be mine today tooo!!! today is going to kick ass!!!!!


 yeah mate send picks on might see something else i could shop for , lookin for a chain guide aswell , want the e13 drs but dont neeed the bash, 
send picks on ,work out how to veiw later ( newbe).:thumbsup:


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

na ,ment the drop offs i'm doin are getin bigger ,thanks for ya say ,looks neet track ( dry )
in UK , nothin but mud at minute , great fun , What Brakes !!


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

just been lookin at them , pretty good , review at CRC says good as 66 apart from paintwork ,


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

Keep the A to C within reason. No Dual Crowns, to tall, to heavy, and just...stupid.

Consider:
Marzocchi 66
Rock Shox Pike (If you can find one), if not, Domain
Fox 36 Vanilla
I may get made fun of for this suggestion, but perhaps Travis Single.


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

copey said:


> yeah mate send picks on might see something else i could shop for , lookin for a chain guide aswell , want the e13 drs but dont neeed the bash,
> send picks on ,work out how to veiw later ( newbe).:thumbsup:


this picture was taken 2 days ago, tonight i threw the 66 on there...not going to lie its a little outragious but its fun. ill get pics of that soon ill sen dto you.


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

been lookin again sterin towards the pike 454 or the 426 ?? bit cheaper than the 66 and the idea of adjusting the travle from the handle bars seems cool ,
which one , which one 
then it takes me on to which wheel for the through axle , this is doin mehead in just wana ride


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

i run a pike 454 u-turn and a 66 rc2x on my coiler. the 66 is great for heavy freeride and down hill but when i run the pike i realize just how much it livens the bike up. the pike is also nice for jumping around. cant go wrong with either, enjoy. 
if you have the earlier coiler then i think it has shorter travel and therefor the pike might be ideal.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

what part of the uk are you in.

and nice coiler lax30.


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

cheers i,ve got the 2004 coiler D so prob goin for the pike , what do u run the coil or the air on the pike , think carnt go rong with coil but!!!!! 
can u recommend a good wheel


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

nice , how do u find the e13 drs


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

down in devon torquay , where u then


----------



## lax30 (Apr 23, 2007)

konut said:


> what part of the uk are you in.
> 
> and nice coiler lax30.


thanks man, ill get pics with the 66 rc2x on there today....i needed a new top bushing so i couldnt drop my dhx 5.0 in there last night, i was pretty bummed.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

lax30 said:


> thanks man, ill get pics with the 66 rc2x on there today....i needed a new top bushing so i couldnt drop my dhx 5.0 in there last night, i was pretty bummed.[/QUOT
> 
> thats a damn shame lax30.
> 
> and copey im ooop north durham.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

copey said:


> been lookin again sterin towards the pike 454 or the 426 ?? bit cheaper than the 66 and the idea of adjusting the travle from the handle bars seems cool ,
> which one , which one
> then it takes me on to which wheel for the through axle , this is doin mehead in just wana ride


I wouldn't use the 454 for lots of abuse. The hollow crown and aluminum steer tube makes it a bit more fragile. If you want to save some money, get the 409. It's the exact same as the 426 except that the Floodgate is not a tool-less adjust. You need a 2.5mm allen key (or the rebound knob).

If you get the coil, you'll probably want to swap to a firmer spring right away. Air will require a little more maintenance over the long run, but it is very tuneable.


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

WYI MAN could'nt resist , from op north me self derby (note only one o in op ,not as far op as you)

when the say hi in kona wold , couldnt get used to site .


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

to all cheers 4 help , forks in post went 4 RC domain 318 is u-turn , 
got some wheels (mavic deemax ) comin because of the 20mm hub needed ,but the rear has a 150 hub on it ,so need to change that , which has left left me with more Q's
can i put a 12mm through bolt on the back ? ? are they better ? ?
and what about rotors ive got jucy 7's on with 160 rotor's , would bigger b better front and back ? and do i have to use avid rotors .


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The frame will not accomodate 12mm. It is a 135x10. You cannot convert a 150mm hub to 135 and vice versa. You COULD go to a solid 10mm bolt-on axle. This may help to add some rigidity, but the primary benefit will be that it more securely fastens the wheel. You could also try a DT Swiss RWS. Great skewers, and yes, skewers can make a big difference.

As for rotors... If you like to point the bike down, go with the 203mm up front, but stick with the smaller rotor in the back unless you have issues with heat dissipation. The 160mm should be plenty to lock up the rear wheel especially since weight transfers forward as you are braking. Your stopping power comes mostly from the front.

As for rotor brands, the rotor's braking path must be at least as wide as the pad. Shimano rotors are often too narrow to run Avid brakes on. I like to use the Hayes rotors. They seem to be a bit nicer than the Avid offerings.


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

cheers XSL know your stuff , first bike ive put together ,hence all the Q's , just seen frame dose only fit the 10 mm , dose the bolt-on not help the hub run smoother?? , been lookin at the hope bulb hub for the rear, any good , front wheels got one on no point changin it anoying thing is the back wheel comes with a Hadley on , but got to change it cause its a 150
Are the hope rotors ok with avid , and one more Q whats a floating rotor , 
i can ride but need to go to bike school to learn the stuff


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

A bolt-on wouldn't make the hub run any smoother. It can just clamp down more securely than a QR.

Deemax rims don't come with Hadley hubs... only the Mavic hub for straight pull spokes. Unless they were relaced with regular j-spokes... in which case it's just an 823 laced up to a hub.

The Hope Bulb is okay. Lots of people like the new Pro II hubs. I loved my Hadleys. I'm now running a Ringle Abbah... it's okay.


----------



## copey (Jan 17, 2008)

Deemax rims don't come with Hadley hubs... only the Mavic hub for straight pull spokes. Unless they were relaced with regular j-spokes... in which case it's just an 823 laced up to a hub[/QUOTE]
yeah i know but u cant get the paint job on the 823's still ok wheel


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Actually I have seen yellow 823s without the DEEmax stickers.


----------

